# top brands for small humidors



## avikhisa (Mar 29, 2021)

The (link removed) is one of the top brands for small humidors. These (link removed) are executive humidors for desktop use (checkout more (link removed)) and feature a minimalist and slick design style that appeals to people who appreciate the finer details. The humidification technology inside the savoy humidors keeps the tobacco products store at the ideal temperature level.

read more (link removed)


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Is this spam? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It only took two days and two posts for him to cut/paste an original thread. Not a new record but still good enough for a little RG.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I like mine fried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’d like to try the sushi. The rice would thin out the saltiness.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

mmm....sashimi


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Chicrisa Sushi for me


----------

